# Are there still women like this?



## MOSTBCWT

Women who would be happy without electricity, without cellphones, without tv, who know how to grow and preserve food, who would use a composting toilet or outhouse like it was normal, who would heat water for a bath on the Woodstove and who would make homemade wine and jams and baked goods and be able to pull it off without being Amish or have hairy armpits.........do women like this exist anymore? I would give my left testicle,maybe both, to run across one like that between 35-45 years old. I don't think there is such a critter anymore. Where are they?


----------



## COSunflower

Yes there are!!! I am one who has done all of this in my younger years.  Thus said, I am too old for you! LOL!!! I bet you WILL find one though although not here on the computer because she is already off grid and doesn't have one!!!


----------



## Fennick

MOSTBCWT said:


> Women who would be happy without electricity, without cellphones, without tv, who know how to grow and preserve food, who would use a composting toilet or outhouse like it was normal, who would heat water for a bath on the Woodstove and who would make homemade wine and jams and baked goods and be able to pull it off without being Amish or have hairy armpits.........do women like this exist anymore? I would give my left testicle,maybe both, to run across one like that between 35-45 years old. I don't think there is such a critter anymore. Where are they?


In this day and age I don't think there are many western women who would want to live that way for any great length of time.

Aside from your testicles, what else would you bring to the table to make it worth her while to live like that? You've said in another thread that you want a life of isolation and you will never get married. So without the security of marriage and no long term future to look forward to without hardship what is in it for her that will motivate her to live a life of isolation and hard work from dawn to dusk?

There are women in 3rd world countries that live like that but they don't have any choice in the matter. There might be some 1st world western women in that age bracket that would be interested in trying it on a temporary basis but I think they are few and far between and I doubt they would choose to live that way for the rest of their lives. Most pioneering type women who lived that lifestyle in the past did so because they had to, not because they wanted to. And they did so always with the hopes that as they aged and their health began to fail their lifestyle would have improved over time with more amenities that would make their senior years easier and grant them more physical comforts and leisure time to enjoy in their old age.

COSunflower dropped you a good hint when she said she lived that way when she was young. _Young_ being the keyword. Youth, strength and excellent health make hardships and drudgery easier to cope with. That doesn't last forever though.

So what enjoyments, financial benefits and promises of long term security for the future will you offer to make it worth a woman's while to labour hard and live in isolation away from society without comforts and modern amenities? Don't say you will offer only your love and companionship, because those aren't enough.


----------



## FarmboyBill

GOOD LUCK finding one of those. I thought of putting an ad in local S Mo and Ark newspapers for one, but then I realized that they probably didn't buy a newspaper, so that ended that.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

No hairy arm Pitts? What is your temperance on hairy legs, both warm and cold weather months? 
There are testicular implications and all.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

MOSTBCWT said:


> Women who would be happy *without electricity, without cellphones,* without tv, who know how to grow and preserve food, who would use a composting toilet or outhouse like it was normal, who would heat water for a bath on the Woodstove and who would make homemade wine and jams and baked goods and be able to pull it off without being Amish or have hairy armpits.........do women like this exist anymore? I would give my left testicle,maybe both, to run across one like that between 35-45 years old. I don't think there is such a critter anymore. *Where are they?*


I can tell you where they are not.........that's online, on dating ap's, or any other form of social media, message boards, etc.

They might be at the library every once in a while looking something up?
They might come into town once a month for supplies.
(walmart, feed store, etc)
They might work selling their wares (soap, food, hand made items) at flea markets / farmers markets.
They might be at the auto parts store, buyin' parts to fix their vehicles.

You're looking for 35-45.........how old are you?
I see A LOT of 50+ year old men seeking women 15-30 years younger.
Not everyone wants to be a 'nurse, sex toy, or mommy to an adult man'.
I AM NOT SAYING THIS IS YOU.......
Just saying what I see so often on 'dating' sites, and in real life........

I understand your frustration........:help:


----------



## Lisa in WA

I did all of that too, except for the wine. But still married to the guy I did it with.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

basketti said:


> I did all of that too, except for the wine. But still married to the guy I did it with.


I would certainly hope so.


----------



## FarmboyBill

So Laura, If I come to the library every day, and after that check the grocery store, the dollar store, the 2 banks, the NAPA store, drop by the feed and seed and fert store, and check out the farmers mkt every day, the she, just made for me will be somewhere there, and 
Ill know her, the moment, we meet
and my heart will ,start skipping a beat.

Shell whisper, I LOVE YOU, I love you 
And ill steal ,a kiss, or two
Tho were far away, Ill find, my love some day
Someday, when my dreams come true.


----------



## FarmboyBill

MOST, What ya be smoking, Women be happy without electricity. Maybe if you keep her up on whatcher smoking she might be lol.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

FarmboyBill said:


> So Laura, If I come to the library every day, and after that check the grocery store, the dollar store, the 2 banks, the NAPA store, drop by the feed and seed and fert store, and check out the farmers mkt every day, the she, just made for me will be somewhere there, and
> Ill know her, the moment, we meet
> and my heart will ,start skipping a beat.
> 
> Shell whisper, I LOVE YOU, I love you
> And ill steal ,a kiss, or two
> Tho were far away, Ill find, my love some day
> Someday, when my dreams come true.


Patterns.
You're looking for patterns.

Do you see the 'same woman' (with no ring on her finger) over and over at such places on certain days / once a month?

Back in the old days, the way to 'catch someones eye' was to walk your dog the same time every day. 
Come home from work, the same time every day.
Grocery shop same time and day, etc.

Patterns my friend, patterns.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Well, Iffn I do everything the same day over and over, how do I know that THAT day will be the same day she does those things??

I don't have a dog, and iffn I did, I live 5 miles from town. I supposed to get a dawg, haul her into town and start walking. IF I were to find her, in from the country, doing the same thing, walking her dawg, and she ran into me, How would I explain I was walking my dawg in town to find a country gal?? lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Just tell her you were walking the dog in hopes of looking into her eyes, yearning for that one chance to say hi, and to hear her voice. If she tells you to bugger off, just say, beg your pardon. Lol


----------



## roadless

With the right man I'm pretty much up for anything.


----------



## FarmboyBill

yup, ive heard that before lol.

With the right woman I might still be UP for anything LOL


----------



## roadless

Your hormones are showing Bill. :hysterical:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

roadless said:


> Your hormones are showing Bill. :hysterical:


Oh you left yourself wide open! 
But I won't say it. And it is really hard not to.


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Fennick said:


> In this day and age I don't think there are many western women who would want to live that way for any great length of time.
> 
> Aside from your testicles, what else would you bring to the table to make it worth her while to live like that? You've said in another thread that you want a life of isolation and you will never get married. So without the security of marriage and no long term future to look forward to without hardship what is in it for her that will motivate her to live a life of isolation and hard work from dawn to dusk?
> 
> There are women in 3rd world countries that live like that but they don't have any choice in the matter. There might be some 1st world western women in that age bracket that would be interested in trying it on a temporary basis but I think they are few and far between and I doubt they would choose to live that way for the rest of their lives. Most pioneering type women who lived that lifestyle in the past did so because they had to, not because they wanted to. And they did so always with the hopes that as they aged and their health began to fail their lifestyle would have improved over time with more amenities that would make their senior years easier and grant them more physical comforts and leisure time to enjoy in their old age.
> 
> COSunflower dropped you a good hint when she said she lived that way when she was young. _Young_ being the keyword. Youth, strength and excellent health make hardships and drudgery easier to cope with. That doesn't last forever though.
> 
> So what enjoyments, financial benefits and promises of long term security for the future will you offer to make it worth a woman's while to labour hard and live in isolation away from society without comforts and modern amenities? Don't say you will offer only your love and companionship, because those aren't enough.



What would i offer? Hard work, dedication, a homestead, security, peace, happiness, love, generosity, commitment,etc,etc.

What would she offer? We would both be living that lifestyle. I already do mostly. It's a two way street. I couldn't imagine trying to convert a woman. Id much rather run into one that wants this lifestyle. I don't own a computer. I have one phone. 

Marriage? I couldn't imagine marrying a woman who is not comfortable living this way. I'll probably be alone and single from now on but that sure beats marrying one who would be miserable.

And that is why I asked the question I did. Just to see if one like that even exists anymore. Lol


----------



## MOSTBCWT

roadless said:


> With the right man I'm pretty much up for anything.



Hmmmm. Tell me more. Lol


----------



## frogmammy

FarmboyBill said:


> .... Ill know her, the moment, we meet
> and my heart will ,start skipping a beat...


That's not love, it's A-Fib, not something you want.

Mon


----------



## roadless

MOSTBCWT said:


> Hmmmm. Tell me more. Lol


I'm not in your age range.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

frogmammy said:


> That's not love, it's A-Fib, not something you want.
> 
> Mon


My heart has skipped a few beats because of things that have been posted. It isn't love, but it's a start.


----------



## Ellendra

MOSTBCWT said:


> Women who would be happy without electricity, without cellphones, without tv, who know how to grow and preserve food, who would use a composting toilet or outhouse like it was normal, who would heat water for a bath on the Woodstove and who would make homemade wine and jams and baked goods and be able to pull it off without being Amish or have hairy armpits.........do women like this exist anymore? I would give my left testicle,maybe both, to run across one like that between 35-45 years old. I don't think there is such a critter anymore. Where are they?




With all that work to do, why would she waste time shaving her pits?


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Ellendra said:


> With all that work to do, why would she waste time shaving her pits?



For the right one id do the shaving for her. Lol


----------



## Terri

MOSTBCWT, when I was younger I did consider it. But, now that I am older I lack that kind of energy. Besides, I fell in love with a young man who loved cities.

I think more to the point is, where do such women go to have fun? 

Or, perhaps you could learn to do things like pressure can, and meet some ladies while you are at it.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Molly, er I mean Mammy, Im not a fibber, much lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

And where do you suggest one go to learn to can? hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Terri

FarmboyBill said:


> And where do you suggest one go to learn to can? hmmmmmmmm?


The local college or the Ag Extension Service, perhaps!


----------



## FarmboyBill

I get phamplets from the Ex Office. They've never mentioned teaching canning. LONG ago, they would have days where you could take a pressure canner to be tested, but I havnt seen that in 25yrs.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Sides, If a country woman don't know how to can, then theres likely a lot more things she don't know about country living.


----------



## roadless

Oh Bill, wouldn't it be nice to teach her if she is willing to learn?


----------



## Terri

FarmboyBill said:


> I get phamplets from the Ex Office. They've never mentioned teaching canning. LONG ago, they would have days where you could take a pressure canner to be tested, but I havnt seen that in 25yrs.


It isn't canning season, either, at least not where I live.

Some extension services offer classes or lectures and some do not: our's does! Last I heard they offered gardening and lawn care in the summer and canning in the Fall.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

roadless said:


> Oh Bill, wouldn't it be nice to teach her if she is willing to learn?


Is that code for train?


----------



## Lisa in WA

We did it in phases. With two daughters. We built the cabin ourselves, used Aladdin oil lamps and candles for light, heated water on the stove for baths and used an outhouse. 
Gradually, we upgraded. DH put in a rudimentary solar power system, we had a well drilled. Added on to the cabin...a bathroom and laundry...then two more bedrooms. Upgraded the solar power. Homeschooled, learned to can via a book. was 38 when we started and none of it was a hardship, it was an adventure. 

I don't regret any of the 14 years we spent in our cabin on the river. It got lonely when our youngest left home for college and though we still have our beloved place on the river, we've moved on to new adventures.

So yeah, there are definitely non-Amish women who are up for it and we even shave our legs too.


----------



## roadless

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Is that code for train?


Huh?
Sorry but I'm slow today.... ; )


----------



## Fennick

MOSTBCWT said:


> What would i offer? Hard work, dedication, a homestead, security, peace, happiness, love, generosity, commitment,etc,etc.
> 
> What would she offer? We would both be living that lifestyle. I already do mostly. It's a two way street. I couldn't imagine trying to convert a woman. Id much rather run into one that wants this lifestyle. I don't own a computer. I have one phone.
> 
> Marriage? I couldn't imagine marrying a woman who is not comfortable living this way. I'll probably be alone and single from now on but that sure beats marrying one who would be miserable.
> 
> And that is why I asked the question I did. Just to see if one like that even exists anymore. Lol


Okie dokie then. To be honest I don't think you've put enough practical thought into what you would have to offer and the answer you gave is rather vague. I don't want you to think that I'm ridiculing or picking on you, and I do have a suggestion for where you might find women who are willing to live that way (see last paragraph below), but consider these things first so that you can answer them properly to a prospective life-mate's satisfaction.

You say you offer hard work. What kind of hard work, to what end result? What are your long term objectives? 

Dedication to what? To her ... or to the lifestyle? How will you demonstrate your dedication? 

You offer a homestead? If you aren't willing to get married, will her name also be on the homestead property title if she's going to invest herself in you and the homestead? If you die early from all that hard work will she legally inherit everything? 

Security? What kind of security, security against what things?

Peace, happiness, love, generosity, commitment - too vague and generalized (everyone wants those things but none of those things can ever be guaranteed) and that answer says nothing about you as a person except that those are things you desire for yourself.

Anyway, I think if you're truly serious and sincere about finding a gal to share that kind of rough lifestyle with you then one option is to go online to several of the really hard-core survivalist forums. You know, the bunkers, beans and bullets tinfoil crowd that want to live off grid alone and isolated from society without any modern conveniences. There are single women on many of those forums who do want that pioneer homesteading lifestyle but don't have the financial means or the right connections to accomplish it on their own. So those women often go on hard-core survivalist forums to search for the most likely single prospects who do have the means and who are looking for life-partners to share the load. Introduce yourself, describe your assets that you have to offer and put the word out that you're looking for a woman who's interested in investing herself in you and your objectives. Be prepared to offer her guarantees. Also be prepared to accept that some of those women have shady pasts, some are running from the law or are avoiding, hiding, from abusive people with shady pasts, and they will want some kind of assurance that you can guarantee their safety from their tormentors .... and that you will not hold it against them nor be an abuser yourself because of their past life.

I wish you good luck with that.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Have you not heard someone, man or woman, say they trained their spouse right?


----------



## roadless

Ohhhhh.......Edith Bunker style! Lol


----------



## newfieannie

I'm another one who's done all that. I'm back home again now every other day and I'm still dragging from the well. cooking outside on the camp stove etc. until I can get set up and then I'm only having a pump on the well. some of the stuff i'll never go back to unless I have to, this is more or less just camping for me. 20 min. away and I have everything I need. I do like my comfort at this point~Georgia I forgot I only have a chemical toilet set up in the wood shed also right now.


----------



## mnn2501

Are you looking for a wife or a servant?


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Fennick said:


> Okie dokie then. To be honest I don't think you've put enough practical thought into what you would have to offer and the answer you gave is rather vague. I don't want you to think that I'm ridiculing or picking on you, and I do have a suggestion for where you might find women who are willing to live that way (see last paragraph below), but consider these things first so that you can answer them properly to a prospective life-mate's satisfaction.
> 
> You say you offer hard work. What kind of hard work, to what end result? What are your long term objectives?
> 
> Dedication to what? To her ... or to the lifestyle? How will you demonstrate your dedication?
> 
> You offer a homestead? If you aren't willing to get married, will her name also be on the homestead property title if she's going to invest herself in you and the homestead? If you die early from all that hard work will she legally inherit everything?
> 
> Security? What kind of security, security against what things?
> 
> Peace, happiness, love, generosity, commitment - too vague and generalized (everyone wants those things but none of those things can ever be guaranteed) and that answer says nothing about you as a person except that those are things you desire for yourself.
> 
> Anyway, I think if you're truly serious and sincere about finding a gal to share that kind of rough lifestyle with you then one option is to go online to several of the really hard-core survivalist forums. You know, the bunkers, beans and bullets tinfoil crowd that want to live off grid alone and isolated from society without any modern conveniences. There are single women on many of those forums who do want that pioneer homesteading lifestyle but don't have the financial means or the right connections to accomplish it on their own. So those women often go on hard-core survivalist forums to search for the most likely single prospects who do have the means and who are looking for life-partners to share the load. Introduce yourself, describe your assets that you have to offer and put the word out that you're looking for a woman who's interested in investing herself in you and your objectives. Be prepared to offer her guarantees. Also be prepared to accept that some of those women have shady pasts, some are running from the law or are avoiding, hiding, from abusive people with shady pasts, and they will want some kind of assurance that you can guarantee their safety from their tormentors .... and that you will not hold it against them nor be an abuser yourself because of their past life.
> 
> I wish you good luck with that.



Sounds like too much headache really. 

Of course I'm vague here. It's the Internet. All those questions you ask would be between me and that person, not here.

I'm just asking if women like that still exist and if so where are they?


----------



## MOSTBCWT

mnn2501 said:


> Are you looking for a wife or a servant?



Neither. Im perfectly capable of serving myself. A wife would be one of those things that you would only do after years of relationship and prior planning for a marriage. 

I just ask if women like that still exist and if so where are they?


----------



## MOSTBCWT

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Have you not heard someone, man or woman, say they trained there spouse right?



You train a dog, not a spouse.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I tried to/train 3 of them. Ill pass on a 4th, so I wont have to take the fifth lol.


----------



## roadless

MOSTBCWT said:


> You train a dog, not a spouse.


I'm sure Wolf said that with his tongue firmly planted in cheek.


----------



## FarmboyBill

(A wife would be one of those things that you would only DO after years of relationship and prior marriage planning)

Were I your age, I would hope to get to DO her BEFORE YEARS of relationship had passed LOL.


----------



## oneraddad

Just like a nice mule deer buck, a good wife is right where you find her.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Maybe so Roadless, But what he says is true. I think it does a disservice to tell guys that you can pull a gal he thinks he could love out of town and plant her on a farm and try to teach her all about it. I don't think it is a favor to the girls that this happens to either.
Are there some who have had that happen and they swam into farm life like a salmon going upstream? Sure, It would be nice to have stastitics on the number of those women who survived and thrived on farm life from town, and those who went belly up so to say. Id bet it would be more than 10 to 1.


----------



## ke4mcl

i think one comment that's been mentioned several times makes sense.. you wont find her here. may i suggest alaska?


----------



## Sourdough

Lots of good ladies such as the original post is looking for, in rural and "Bush" Alaska. Go to any of the "Bush Villages" or even more remote. 



ke4mcl said:


> i think one comment that's been mentioned several times makes sense.. you wont find her here. may i suggest alaska?


----------



## Terri

MOSTBCWT said:


> I just ask if women like that still exist and if so where are they?


Working in their gardens, perhaps?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

roadless said:


> I'm not in your age range.


I am curious if he is in that age range, younger or older than his preferred age range?


----------



## Sourdough

Or in fish-camp pulling heavy set-nets full of salmon, processing the salmon, and hanging the salmon on drying racks in the sun. While shooting the bears and wolves that steal the salmon from the drying racks.



























Terri said:


> Working in their gardens, perhaps?


----------



## oneraddad

MOSTBCWT said:


> Sounds like too much headache really.
> 
> Of course I'm vague here. It's the Internet. All those questions you ask would be between me and that person, not here.
> 
> I'm just asking if women like that still exist and if so where are they?


There are women out there that what all the things you want, but they probably don't want to do it with someone so controlling.


----------



## oneraddad

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am curious if he is in that age range, younger or older than his preferred age range?



That's because you're always looking for red flags instead of the good in people.

I knew exactly what you were thinking when you asked his age the first time.


----------



## DKWunlimited

I have been reading variations of this same posts on here for years. I just keep thinking, if you are doing all those things by yourself now and you are really wanting companionship, maybe you need to rethink exactly what you are looking for. 

My parents have been married for 52 years. My mom was a debutante and came from money, my dad was raised in a house that literally had a dirt floor. My dad always had a garden and animals, my mom grew up in a brownstone in downtown Montreal. She could not have been further from a homesteading type wife. 

She was a computer programmer of big mainframes in a time when there were almost no women in the field, he was a fork lift driver. One day he went in to the office to take in some invoices and noticed her high heels and legs. He courted her, married her and she never has grown to like gardening (can't stand dirt under her fingernails) she couldn't cook when they married, but she did learn how and eventually learned how to can. There was a time when we had a cabin with an out house, she didn't love it but she made the best of it. 

What I am saying is they built a relationship based on attitude and respect. They didn't have to have all the same goals and likes, they just had to respect each other and be willing to accept the differences. 

Look for a woman with a positive outlook who is willing to try anything, not a work horse.


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am curious if he is in that age range, younger or older than his preferred age range?



Either.


----------



## MOSTBCWT

oneraddad said:


> There are women out there that what all the things you want, but they probably don't want to do it with someone so controlling.



Me either. Controlling people suck


----------



## MOSTBCWT

DKWunlimited said:


> I have been reading variations of this same posts on here for years. I just keep thinking, if you are doing all those things by yourself now and you are really wanting companionship, maybe you need to rethink exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> My parents have been married for 52 years. My mom was a debutante and came from money, my dad was raised in a house that literally had a dirt floor. My dad always had a garden and animals, my mom grew up in a brownstone in downtown Montreal. She could not have been further from a homesteading type wife.
> 
> 
> 
> She was a computer programmer of big mainframes in a time when there were almost no women in the field, he was a fork lift driver. One day he went in to the office to take in some invoices and noticed her high heels and legs. He courted her, married her and she never has grown to like gardening (can't stand dirt under her fingernails) she couldn't cook when they married, but she did learn how and eventually learned how to can. There was a time when we had a cabin with an out house, she didn't love it but she made the best of it.
> 
> 
> 
> What I am saying is they built a relationship based on attitude and respect. They didn't have to have all the same goals and likes, they just had to respect each other and be willing to accept the differences.
> 
> 
> 
> Look for a woman with a positive outlook who is willing to try anything, not a work horse.



That's right. I don't want a workhorse or id just get one. I just want to find a good woman who has no issues pooping by a tree. Lmao


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

MOSTBCWT said:


> You train a dog, not a spouse.


 I didn't say spouses needed training.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

MOSTBCWT said:


> Either.


No silly, how old are you???


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Laura, show him what you look like, he might be any age you want..lol :bash:


----------



## FarmboyBill

LOL lol


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Laura Zone 5 said:


> No silly, how old are you???



Early 40s and sexy as they come.


----------



## MOSTBCWT

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I didn't say spouses needed training.



I'm aware of that. What's your point? Lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

MOSTBCWT said:


> I'm aware of that. What's your point? Lol


You called me out. I responded.:yawn:

#43 
Old Today, 02:22 PM
MOSTBCWT 
Registered User

Join Date: May 2016
Posts: 87
Quote:
Originally Posted by WolfWalksSoftly n
Have you not heard someone, man or woman, say they trained there spouse right?

You train a dog, not a spouse.


----------



## MOSTBCWT

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You called me out. I responded.:yawn:
> 
> 
> 
> #43
> 
> Old Today, 02:22 PM
> 
> MOSTBCWT
> 
> Registered User
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: May 2016
> 
> Posts: 87
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by WolfWalksSoftly n
> 
> Have you not heard someone, man or woman, say they trained there spouse right?
> 
> 
> 
> You train a dog, not a spouse.



Seems as if we were both making points. Wasn't aware you were feeling "called out". Lmao


----------



## Raeven

MOSTBCWT said:


> Early 40s and sexy as they come.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BmV9aWqm2E[/ame]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

When you quote, that's calling out..you were addressing me.


----------



## MOSTBCWT

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> When you quote, that's calling out..you were addressing me.



I sure was. Because you asked if I had ever heard someone say they trained their spouse right and I replied that you train a dog not a spouse. And?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Well crap, sorry, it was in reply to that Roadless person..lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

Yeah, I can see that vid actually happening, NOT lol. guy taking an egg out of 2 different cartons to inspect them, upon seeing that would have to buy both cartons lol.


----------



## roadless

oneraddad said:


> That's because you're always looking for red flags instead of the good in people.
> 
> I knew exactly what you were thinking when you asked his age the first time.



I understand what she is asking raddad.....I have put myself out there in the dating scene for a bit....and it is frustrating and insulting when I am reading a post from one around my age, who sounds like a great match, then at the end of his profile he is looking for a woman 15 years or more younger...the older I am the less it seems I have value in the single world.

The truth is that I have much to offer. &#9825;


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Seriously Terri? That wouldn't have even been beeped out on primetime TV.


----------



## Clem

The woman you want is everywhere. I did POF for a while, lot of women want to experience the life I live, most of them just wanted sex, a few wanted to be loved, and one was just right. 

I succeeded because regardless of what some people may think, honesty is the best policy. I never made silly little lists of what I want and what I can't stand. I'm a grown up and until I'm perfect, I don't think I could handle a woman who was. A few flaws here and there are in everybody's makeup.

People here who claim they want a particular list of qualities are full of it. smack full, I mean brown eyes full. Anybody can find a fine match once they get past their own ego. 

That is exactly the problem people have. They think " I want this woman to do this and that and look like this or that". It's ridiculous. First of all, any person is a person. The person is what matters, not a ridiculous list of fantasies. 

You(the generic you, to prevent people from "calling me out" because they take "you" personally) either want a companion, or you don't. A whole lot of people want to sit around, eating hostess ho-ho's and complain about what they want, with their fantasy list getting longer and longer. 

Take control of yourself. There are millions of women, and men who will fit you guys. Quit thinking you want or will find the "perfect love" You don't find perfect love, you make it. It's a job, you gotta work at it.


----------



## oneraddad

roadless said:


> I understand what she is asking raddad.....I have put myself out there in the dating scene for a bit....and it is frustrating and insulting when I am reading a post from one around my age, who sounds like a great match, then at the end of his profile he is looking for a woman 15 years or more younger...the older I am the less it seems I have value in the single world.



You're able to find men to date and seem to have a positive attitude about it ?


----------



## FarmboyBill

Wolfie, didja do a no no??


----------



## FarmboyBill

hmmmmmmmmmm From the shows ive seen on prime time TV, Theres not too much that they don't beep out. lol


----------



## cindilu

For the record of the original OP. We are out there trying to do it ourselves. Building, putting together our own home stead, put in our own gardens, and hunting, fishing, and working on all other projects. We are busy living life and have full plates. But dang, they are good plates, little chips here and there, but they still can hold all the goodness of living life. 

Now back to the regular scheduled program of who is calling who out, lol.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

roadless said:


> I understand what she is asking raddad.....I have put myself out there in the dating scene for a bit....and it is frustrating and insulting when I am reading a post from one around my age, who sounds like a great match, then at the end of his profile he is looking for a woman 15 years or more younger...the older I am the less it seems I have value in the single world.


He's looking for someone (aprox) 5 years younger or older than himself.
That's the age perimeter I set up when I played the 'dating website game'.
45-55.

I felt like someone in that age bracket and I would have similar life experiences, etc. thus being more 'compatible'. 
Makes sense to me!


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Laura Zone 5 said:


> He's looking for someone (aprox) 5 years younger or older than himself.
> That's the age perimeter I set up when I played the 'dating website game'.
> 45-55.
> 
> I felt like someone in that age bracket and I would have similar life experiences, etc. thus being more 'compatible'.
> Makes sense to me!



Not necessarily. I could go 10 years or so either way. It's more about personality, intelligence, humor, wit, common sense and desire for a long term stable future. Part of that would of course include the ability to poop by a tree and be just fine with it. Lol


----------



## roadless

oneraddad said:


> You're able to find men to date and seem to have a positive attitude about it ?



No real sparks with anyone yet but yes I am dating.
The positive attitude comes and goes!


----------



## FarmboyBill

(poop by a tree and be fine with it). Hope its not a thorny locust lol


----------



## roadless

FarmboyBill said:


> Wolfie, didja do a no no??


Hard to tame a wolf! :hysterical:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

roadless said:


> Hard to tame a wolf! :hysterical:


Don't bet on it lol. Sincere sweet talk is my weakness.


----------



## roadless

Here ya go wolf!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Lol that's good. But, sweet talk while looking into my eyes and touch.. One can right their own ticket.


----------



## roadless

Yep, soulful looks and touch are both very, very nice!


----------



## AmericanStand

Fennick said:


> In this day and age I don't think there are many western women who would want to live that way for any great length of time.
> 
> There might be some 1st world western women in that age bracket that would be interested in trying it on a temporary basis but I think they are few and far between and I doubt they would choose to live that way for the rest of their lives. Most pioneering type women who lived that lifestyle in the past did so because they had to, not because they wanted to. And they did so always with the hopes that as they aged and their health began to fail their lifestyle would have improved over time with more amenities that would make their senior years easier and grant them more physical comforts and leisure time to enjoy in their old age.



Great great wisdom in that. 

You see it's the appeal of starting a adventure and building a life. 

Lol the very name of this site implies that. 
Wilderness. Adventure ideas plans work growth stability payoff comfort. 

Now us guys might be content with a little cabin and outhouse but them ladies they build FAMILIES and in the end the want that big lawn and kitchen for the 4th , thanksgiving and Chirstmass. 


So you get that woman pioneer but plan on her working your but off. 

And if you divorce and she takes all that stuff and you get a cabin with a outhouse you should both be happy getting what you wanted to begin with.


----------



## quadrants2

AmericanStand said:


> Great great wisdom in that.
> 
> You see it's the appeal of starting a adventure and building a life.
> 
> Lol the very name of this site implies that.
> Wilderness. Adventure ideas plans work growth stability payoff comfort.
> 
> Now us guys might be content with a little cabin and outhouse but them ladies they build FAMILIES and in the end the want that big lawn and kitchen for the 4th , thanksgiving and Chirstmass.
> 
> 
> So you get that woman pioneer but plan on her working your but off.
> 
> And if you divorce and she takes all that stuff and you get a cabin with a outhouse you should both be happy getting what you wanted to begin with.


In some sick and twisted way you have probably described it perfectly..lol


----------



## nehimama




----------



## Sourdough

*Are there still women like this? 





There are likely far more women like this than there are men like this.

*


----------



## nehimama

Sourdough said:


> *Are there still women like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are likely far more women like this than there are men like this.
> 
> *


This is why we love Sourdough!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

In Alaska maybe and The Amazon.. Lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

Sure as heck not in the good ole US or A. There aint that many of either.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I will admit there is a different breed of Woman where I'm at, but I don't live in the City either. I know of one that does it all, from busting up wood to cleaning and processing game. But she is also married to a worthless mommy's boy that would rather play video games than to break a sweat to get something accomplished.. I just don't get it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Can we start a thread "Are there still men like this?"eep:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

By all means... Go ahead, but a lot of guys here probably are.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I wish there was a tongue in cheek emogee......there is no way I'd hang that target on my back starting a thread on such a topic.......


----------



## Laura

nehimama said:


> View attachment 55300


When you find her, be sure to walk up and ask if she's willing to shave her "pits" in a bucket of pond water for you and sport a nice manicure too. :hysterical:


----------



## Ellendra

MOSTBCWT said:


> I just ask if women like that still exist and if so where are they?


They're already out doing it on their own.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

MOSTBCWT said:


> Women who would be happy without electricity, without cellphones, without tv, who know how to grow and preserve food, who would use a composting toilet or outhouse like it was normal, who would heat water for a bath on the Woodstove and who would make homemade wine and jams and baked goods and be able to pull it off without being Amish or have hairy armpits.........do women like this exist anymore? I would give my left testicle,maybe both, to run across one like that between 35-45 years old. I don't think there is such a critter anymore. Where are they?


My wife has actuality recently told me that if I would ever choose to take the family in that direction she would not complain. It actually shocked me a bit. Lol


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Vahomesteaders said:


> My wife has actuality recently told me that if I would ever choose to take the family in that direction she would not complain. It actually shocked me a bit. Lol



Do it. Don't wait. Lol


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Ellendra said:


> They're already out doing it on their own.



Probably so but there's only so much one person can do alone. Lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

Yeah, right VA. Believe it when ya see it 5yrs down the road.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

Well we already live pretty primitive by today's standard. No tv or Internet or home phone. No computer. All our interneting is done on the cell phone. It's our highest piece of tech equipment. My kids don't do video games. My 11 year old daughter is a reader and my 13 year old son is an outdoorsman. And our two closest families are amish. So we aren't far off. But we will always have electricity and cars. And of course farm equipment. But it is still a nice thought sometimes to go off the grid. Just not feasible for making a living at the moment.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

VA, the important thing is; are you as a family happy? content w/ your life choices? 
If the answer is yes, the rest of the world can go pound sand!!


----------



## Vahomesteaders

Laura Zone 5 said:


> VA, the important thing is; are you as a family happy? content w/ your life choices?
> If the answer is yes, the rest of the world can go pound sand!!


Oh goodness yes. When my wife left the corporate world and I quit the daily grind of driving to the city to build mcmansions, life was so much better. Don't get me wrong. Losing all that money was a big change of pace and adjustment time but I would do it all again. We make about a 1/4 of what we use to. But we got rid of 3/4 of the stuff. I grew up farming. My wife grew up city. So for her to come around and at times take the lead on this journey, has been awesome.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Wall, theres always an exception to the rule.


----------



## newfieannie

that's twice now I've heard about pooping by a tree. why would any of us even want to unless we're in the woods hiking or whatever and there's nothing else.not where you are living. I have lots of trees out where I am but have never pooped by one. I have my chemical toilet in the shed and anybody can throw together a sawdust toilet. ~Georgia


----------



## MOSTBCWT

newfieannie said:


> that's twice now I've heard about pooping by a tree. why would any of us even want to unless we're in the woods hiking or whatever and there's nothing else.not where you are living. I have lots of trees out where I am but have never pooped by one. I have my chemical toilet in the shed and anybody can throw together a sawdust toilet. ~Georgia



Didn't say anyone "had to". I just said "be just fine with it". Lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

I usta hear a saying when I worked when I was young. (hes a good ole boy, just P whizzes too close to the house.


----------



## Laura

MOSTBCWT said:


> Didn't say anyone "had to". I just said "be just fine with it". Lol


Dig a dang hole and put a box on it. Ain't nothing worse than somebody's dog rolling in human poop, or me stepping in it, because some people don't know to bury their poop. I don't care if it's laying under a tree or out in the driveway, dispose of it properly. 

Yes there are still women who do off-grid, who grew up off-grid, raised by parents who grew up off-grid....who somehow always managed to have running water in the house. Anyone who thinks homesteading by carrying buckets of water from the creek is a great way of life never filled stock tanks, laundry tubs, watered fruit trees and garden, canned produce, cleaned and washed kettles using bucket water hauled from the creek. After you've carried all that water, I need 30 gallons for my hot soaky bath, please.


----------



## romysbaskets

MOSTBCWT said:


> Women who would be happy without electricity, without cellphones, without tv, who know how to grow and preserve food, who would use a composting toilet or outhouse like it was normal, who would heat water for a bath on the Woodstove and who would make homemade wine and jams and baked goods and be able to pull it off without being Amish or have hairy armpits.........do women like this exist anymore? I would give my left testicle,maybe both, to run across one like that between 35-45 years old. I don't think there is such a critter anymore. Where are they?


How do you charge your phone without electricity? It is much harder to can food over a woodstove. The canner needs a consistent temperature to properly seal the jars and yes I have actually done this myself, it is a bit tricky to keep that fire going consistently. Would you be the one carrying all the water she heats to the tub? I did that also and it takes a bit of work to get all that water to even warm up half the tub and to carry it there. There are some ways to heat water without having to do it on the woodstove and carry it. This involves some piping and pressure valves. Lori Christie's hubby on here built a custom wood stove (he is a master welder) that warmed the water which was piped and circulated so they took showers, filled a large tub and had it available to wash dishes. It was done very carefully. You might want to find out if you can get plans or professional help in an installation of this type. You would still get to heat the water using a woodstove but then neither person has to carry the water. I cooked right on the top of a flat topped woodstove, made pot roast, mashed potatoes, veggies, gravy etc....I had no stove for a year on the island. I also used one to make coffee with etc. There are women who would embrace your basic scenario but more that would do it with some changes in the requirements. 

If you are on this site, I am wondering how you are posting without a cellphone yourself? You do state that you have a phone. Does this mean you wouldn't want her to have a cell phone of her own? If you do have a cell phone, you can watch TV on it by accessing Youtube among other sites or would you discourage that? I know a couple living just like what you state except they do have both computers and cell phones plus watch shows on them. They use Solar to charge up the batteries they use to charge their phones and computers. They do not have a TV, and live without electricity, can and preserve their foods plus warm their rain water for bathing! I think you could find women interested in your life style if they had a little flexibility on what you have stated you want. I enjoy many of the things you have posted but a little technology can be helpful with your life style. My hubby wouldn't live this way but I see merit in much of how you live. We often laugh about our differences. Flexibility would go a long ways for you in your choice of a lady.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

romysbaskets said:


> How do you charge your phone without electricity? It is much harder to can food over a woodstove. The canner needs a consistent temperature to properly seal the jars and yes I have actually done this myself, it is a bit tricky to keep that fire going consistently. Would you be the one carrying all the water she heats to the tub? I did that also and it takes a bit of work to get all that water to even warm up half the tub and to carry it there. There are some ways to heat water without having to do it on the woodstove and carry it. This involves some piping and pressure valves. Lori Christie's hubby on here built a custom wood stove (he is a master welder) that warmed the water which was piped and circulated so they took showers, filled a large tub and had it available to wash dishes. It was done very carefully. You might want to find out if you can get plans or professional help in an installation of this type. You would still get to heat the water using a woodstove but then neither person has to carry the water. I cooked right on the top of a flat topped woodstove, made pot roast, mashed potatoes, veggies, gravy etc....I had no stove for a year on the island. I also used one to make coffee with etc. There are women who would embrace your basic scenario but more that would do it with some changes in the requirements.
> 
> If you are on this site, I am wondering how you are posting without a cellphone yourself? You do state that you have a phone. Does this mean you wouldn't want her to have a cell phone of her own? If you do have a cell phone, you can watch TV on it by accessing Youtube among other sites or would you discourage that? I know a couple living just like what you state except they do have both computers and cell phones plus watch shows on them. They use Solar to charge up the batteries they use to charge their phones and computers. They do not have a TV, and live without electricity, can and preserve their foods plus warm their rain water for bathing! I think you could find women interested in your life style if they had a little flexibility on what you have stated you want. I enjoy many of the things you have posted but a little technology can be helpful with your life style. My hubby wouldn't live this way but I see merit in much of how you live. We often laugh about our differences. Flexibility would go a long ways for you in your choice of a lady.


Propane stoves work great and require no electricity. That's what we use. Small solar chargers that charge cell phones can be bought under 50 and actually work great even on cloudy day. At least the one my dad had does. There are many ways to do things without electricity. Though I would have a hard time without it. Lol


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Laura said:


> Dig a dang hole and put a box on it. Ain't nothing worse than somebody's dog rolling in human poop, or me stepping in it, because some people don't know to bury their poop. I don't care if it's laying under a tree or out in the driveway, dispose of it properly.
> 
> Yes there are still women who do off-grid, who grew up off-grid, raised by parents who grew up off-grid....who somehow always managed to have running water in the house. Anyone who thinks homesteading by carrying buckets of water from the creek is a great way of life never filled stock tanks, laundry tubs, watered fruit trees and garden, canned produce, cleaned and washed kettles using bucket water hauled from the creek. After you've carried all that water, I need 30 gallons for my hot soaky bath, please.



You're taking the pooping thing way too literally. Lol


----------



## MOSTBCWT

romysbaskets said:


> How do you charge your phone without electricity? It is much harder to can food over a woodstove. The canner needs a consistent temperature to properly seal the jars and yes I have actually done this myself, it is a bit tricky to keep that fire going consistently. Would you be the one carrying all the water she heats to the tub? I did that also and it takes a bit of work to get all that water to even warm up half the tub and to carry it there. There are some ways to heat water without having to do it on the woodstove and carry it. This involves some piping and pressure valves. Lori Christie's hubby on here built a custom wood stove (he is a master welder) that warmed the water which was piped and circulated so they took showers, filled a large tub and had it available to wash dishes. It was done very carefully. You might want to find out if you can get plans or professional help in an installation of this type. You would still get to heat the water using a woodstove but then neither person has to carry the water. I cooked right on the top of a flat topped woodstove, made pot roast, mashed potatoes, veggies, gravy etc....I had no stove for a year on the island. I also used one to make coffee with etc. There are women who would embrace your basic scenario but more that would do it with some changes in the requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are on this site, I am wondering how you are posting without a cellphone yourself? You do state that you have a phone. Does this mean you wouldn't want her to have a cell phone of her own? If you do have a cell phone, you can watch TV on it by accessing Youtube among other sites or would you discourage that? I know a couple living just like what you state except they do have both computers and cell phones plus watch shows on them. They use Solar to charge up the batteries they use to charge their phones and computers. They do not have a TV, and live without electricity, can and preserve their foods plus warm their rain water for bathing! I think you could find women interested in your life style if they had a little flexibility on what you have stated you want. I enjoy many of the things you have posted but a little technology can be helpful with your life style. My hubby wouldn't live this way but I see merit in much of how you live. We often laugh about our differences. Flexibility would go a long ways for you in your choice of a lady.



Go back and read my post again. Nowhere did I say I don't have electricity, nowhere did I mention canning food using a wood stove, nowhere did I say I didn't have a cellphone, etc,etc.

Where do you come up with all that? Lol


----------



## cindilu

I bought this little stove when I had plans to go off grid. It doesn't take electricity to start and at present time is ran off of gas. I have plans to have it changed over to propane. 

What I really plan to cook on is a wood stove that will be based in my kitchen, not only used for cooking but also heating as well.


----------



## Laura

MOSTBCWT said:


> You're taking the pooping thing way too literally. Lol


People come out to the woods, rivers and beaches and do that. Literally.


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Laura said:


> People come out to the woods, rivers and beaches and do that. Literally.



What's that got to do with me finding a woman who would be ok with poopin by a tree? Lol


----------



## Laura

MOSTBCWT said:


> What's that got to do with me finding a woman who would be ok with poopin by a tree? Lol


Make sure she knows to dig a hole first please, and the tree is not close to water or well.


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Laura said:


> Make sure she knows to dig a hole first please, and the tree is not close to water or well.



It's not about the physical act of actually pooping by a tree. It's the knowledge that she would be just fine with it. Therefore you are taking the whole thing too literally. Jeez. Lol


----------



## MOSTBCWT

Maybe a good humanure composting woman would be ok too. Lmao


----------



## FarmboyBill

Remember, I told some newby that NEVER TO JOKE AROUND IN HERE> They will take it literally. It took me 10yrs to get peeps here to realize that's all I do here is joke.


----------



## MOSTBCWT

I'm not joking. I'm serious. People should learn to read instead of assuming and adding things. Lol


----------



## romysbaskets

MOSTBCWT said:


> Go back and read my post again. Nowhere did I say I don't have electricity, nowhere did I mention canning food using a wood stove, nowhere did I say I didn't have a cellphone, etc,etc.
> 
> Where do you come up with all that? Lol


I was assuming if you were wondering where women were like this, that you either live this way or wanted to or were looking for one? My response is based on the type of women you ask about....those type of women are out there most definitely but rarely under the description you posted which I pasted below. 

Women who would be happy without electricity, without cellphones, without tv, who know how to grow and preserve food, who would use a composting toilet or outhouse like it was normal, who would heat water for a bath on the Woodstove and who would make homemade wine and jams and baked goods and be able to pull it off without being Amish or have hairy armpits.........do women like this exist anymore? I would give my left testicle,maybe both, to run across one like that between 35-45 years old. I don't think there is such a critter anymore. Where are they?


----------



## romysbaskets

Vahomesteaders said:


> Propane stoves work great and require no electricity. That's what we use. Small solar chargers that charge cell phones can be bought under 50 and actually work great even on cloudy day. At least the one my dad had does. There are many ways to do things without electricity. Though I would have a hard time without it. Lol


In his post, the *OP* says he wanted to know if there were women who use *woodstoves * specifically to warm water etc so that is why I had this in my response. Plenty of people use wood pellets or propane stoves. We have gone without electricity before with no problems. We just used a car battery and cords to charge the cells and laptop of hubbys some years back. I have done a lot without electricity and still do. Living on the island for 7 years with no stores or businesses, I was catching rain water, heating our home with wood, cooking over the woodstove, carrying water in for baths when the water was out. I have lived out in Colorado for nearly 3 years now. The OP is the one who says he was wondering about women who could do without it...I don't imagine he will find many. It is so hot here when it hits the 90's, I am glad in this apartment we have air conditioning although I never wanted to use it in WA. I don't mind using electricity!~


----------



## MOSTBCWT

romysbaskets said:


> I was assuming



Exactly. That explains it. Lol


----------



## MOSTBCWT

romysbaskets said:


> In his post, the *OP* says he wanted to know if there were women who use *woodstoves * specifically to warm water etc so that is why I had this in my response. Plenty of people use wood pellets or propane stoves. We have gone without electricity before with no problems. We just used a car battery and cords to charge the cells and laptop of hubbys some years back. I have done a lot without electricity and still do. Living on the island for 7 years with no stores or businesses, I was catching rain water, heating our home with wood, cooking over the woodstove, carrying water in for baths when the water was out. I have lived out in Colorado for nearly 3 years now. The OP is the one who says he was wondering about women who could do without it...I don't imagine he will find many. It is so hot here when it hits the 90's, I am glad in this apartment we have air conditioning although I never wanted to use it in WA. I don't mind using electricity!~



The OP agrees. Probably aren't many left like that out there anymore.


----------



## FarmChix

MOSTBCWT said:


> Women who would be happy without electricity, without cellphones, without tv, who know how to grow and preserve food, who would use a composting toilet or outhouse like it was normal, who would heat water for a bath on the Woodstove and who would make homemade wine and jams and baked goods and be able to pull it off without being Amish or have hairy armpits.........do women like this exist anymore? I would give my left testicle,maybe both, to run across one like that between 35-45 years old. I don't think there is such a critter anymore. Where are they?


Now I 'get' the other post. LOL I think a lot of women on HT do these things. I do. However, I do have the luxury of an electric hot water heater and use a cell phone/laptop for work. But, a girl's gotta make a living!


----------



## MOSTBCWT

FarmChix said:


> Now I 'get' the other post. LOL I think a lot of women on HT do these things. I do. However, I do have the luxury of an electric hot water heater and use a cell phone/laptop for work. But, a girl's gotta make a living!



Some things are acceptable and excusable......lol


----------



## beans

I do by choice live the very way you described MOSTBCWT, but i'm only 20 years old.

I live in the UK and I've never had a boyfriend because most guys here are not remotely outdoorsy or capable. I'd love to find a guy who likes learning skills and being self-reliant like i am but all the guys my age that I know just live to play xbox.

living simply is my chosen life and, as lovely as it would be to have a team mate who i could love and respect, I couldn't live alongside someone who wants to live small and indoors.


----------



## WoodsDweller

beans said:


> I do by choice live the very way you described MOSTBCWT, but i'm only 20 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the UK and I've never had a boyfriend because most guys here are not remotely outdoorsy or capable. I'd love to find a guy who likes learning skills and being self-reliant like i am but all the guys my age that I know just live to play xbox.
> 
> 
> 
> living simply is my chosen life and, as lovely as it would be to have a team mate who i could love and respect, I couldn't live alongside someone who wants to live small and indoors.



I also have no issue with younger women. Lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

I have no issue with younger women lol. JUST NOT that young dangit.

BEANS. If your beautiful and sexy and hot, Please don't put a pic on here. Im hurting enough, just knowing theres a gal out there who lives like I live, and usta live, and ill never have a chance to get on her good side lol.


----------



## WoodsDweller

FarmboyBill said:


> I have no issue with younger women lol. JUST NOT that young dangit.
> 
> BEANS. If your beautiful and sexy and hot, Please don't put a pic on here. Im hurting enough, just knowing theres a gal out there who lives like I live, and usta live, and ill never have a chance to get on her good side lol.



She's too young for you but I'm not partial. Lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I think you're both nuts.. Lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

LOL lol. WHY Wolfie. IF her mom was just like her, and was interested, She sounds perfect.


----------



## WoodsDweller

FarmboyBill said:


> LOL lol. WHY Wolfie. IF her mom was just like her, and was interested, She sounds perfect.



I dunno about mom but I wouldn't be scared of ole beans. What's the old saying?

Beans beans good for your heart, the more you eat beans the more you.......

Nevermind. Wrong beans.


----------



## beans

My grandmother sometimes says that being married is all about learning to tolerate your partner because he'll spend a lot of time sitting on the sofa farting.

Going by this definition I must be married to my dog.

Have you ever seen the movie 'Rango'? - my younger siblings tell me i'm just like the character 'Beans'


----------



## WoodsDweller

beans said:


> My grandmother sometimes says that being married is all about learning to tolerate your partner because he'll spend a lot of time sitting on the sofa farting.
> 
> Going by this definition I must be married to my dog.
> 
> Have you ever seen the movie 'Rango'? - my younger siblings tell me i'm just like the character 'Beans'



Tolerate your partner sounds kinda bad. Id rather enjoy mine. Lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Any man w/ respect for his wife will not sit around farting.......


----------



## RichNC

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Any man w/ respect for his wife will not sit around farting.......


You aren't old yet are you Ms. Laura?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

The OP is 20.
I am talking about men, who choose not to be respectful, not men who are well in age, or have a physical condition, or a medical condition.......sheesh. I thought the intent of my comment was clear.


----------



## WoodsDweller

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Any man w/ respect for his wife will not sit around farting.......



You mean you've never played the fart game with your husband and held the bed covers over his head after rippin it up? Lmao

Or maybe the other old classic of locking the windows in the car, turning the heat on wide open and then lettin one loose. It can be great fun. Lol


----------



## Raeven

MOSTBCWT01 said:


> You mean you've never played the fart game with your husband and held the bed covers over his head after rippin it up? Lmao
> 
> Or maybe the other old classic of locking the windows in the car, turning the heat on wide open and then lettin one loose. It can be great fun. Lol


Step up, ladies! He's still available! 

Just out of interest, how come you created a second user account? Did something malfunction with the first one? I'm pretty sure one of the mods could help you out with that.


----------



## WoodsDweller

Raeven said:


> Step up, ladies! He's still available!
> 
> Just out of interest, how come you created a second user account? Did something malfunction with the first one? I'm pretty sure one of the mods could help you out with that.



Yeah. Step up ladies. I generally don't answer people who ask things "just out of interest" but I'll make this exception. I dunno what happened. Whether it be my phone app or whatever. I don't care. I'm still here. Lol


----------



## Raeven

MOSTBCWT01 said:


> Yeah. Step up ladies. I generally don't answer people who ask things "just out of interest" but I'll make this exception. I dunno what happened. Whether it be my phone app or whatever. I don't care. I'm still here. Lol


Oh, I could see you weren't trying to hide it or anything, so I figured a malfunction. Was just curious about it, and maybe the mods can help. Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## Laura

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Any man w/ respect for his wife will not sit around farting.......


That's what trips outside for more firewood, check the cows, to look at the stars or pick up meteorites are for. :whistlin:


----------



## FarmboyBill

LOL lol


----------



## beans

Laura Zone 5 - my grandparents have been happily married for 60 years and I'm pretty sure being able to tolerate one another little imperfections is part of that. 

Humans fart. It's something you have to be ok with if your gonna be around other humans.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Women Toot..lol


----------



## cindilu

Women toot and men bucksnort.


----------



## FarmboyBill

I hadn't heard of women tooting in ages. When we were little, every spring till we were in GS thereabouts she would get out the hot water bottle and that LONG THICK black end peace? and give us a toot. Hated that.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Laura said:


> That's what trips outside for more firewood, check the cows, to look at the stars or pick up meteorites are for. :whistlin:


I'd like to "like" this about 94 times.


----------



## tamarackreg

FarmboyBill said:


> I hadn't heard of women tooting in ages. When we were little, every spring till we were in GS thereabouts she would get out the hot water bottle and that LONG THICK black end peace? and give us a toot. Hated that.


Are you sure?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

tamarackreg said:


> Are you sure?


How could anyone forget an Enima? 
Gees, I hope that's what he is saying.. Lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill

yup, That's it, An Emma lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

I liked it better when it was an outa-me, than an Ene-me lol And yes, it became an enemy lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I remember my Grandmother trying to con me with the Castor Oil in the PB&J trick.. I gave it to the dog.... The result was bad lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill

That's the, well, UNO lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

yes ive downed Castor oil, and im not sure that wasn't a part of the enima process, and Carters little liver pills.
There used to be a statement that included (Carters little liver pills), and it was disparaging. Don't remember what it was.


----------



## frogmammy

Didn't they call those "brown bombers"?

Mon


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

The brown bombers were Senna tablets a laxative. Usually followed by salts, which was milk of Magnesia. 
Paul Newman was given brown bombers before he ate all those eggs in the movie Cool Hand Luke, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ive taken MOM. Never heard of Senna Tablets. Took several X Lax tabs tho. Once, at home with bro, and craving chocolate. I took a buncha X Lax. Don't remember the result.


----------



## ceresone

Epson Salts and Milk of Magnesia are different--but with neither do you want to "toot".


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Too much salts and you will have violent projectile results..lol


----------



## FarmboyBill

Only iffn yer a widder woman. Then you can crap through a keyhole at 30ft lol


----------



## ceresone

inquiring minds what to know--how do you know?


----------



## newfieannie

I remember something about Carters little liver pills too Bill. anyway first day of school we would get our free books and a bottle of castor oil. I remember the boys would break theirs on fences on the way home. I had to take mine home and we would be given a T. every morning. it was awful. I gagged many times. worse than MOM. 

that reminds me. most of you know by now my son and I are out at the country place every day trying to repair stuff,cut down brush etc. I always take a lunch. lately all I have time for is yogurt and fruit etc. so 2 nights ago he called and asked if we ate anything different because he couldn't stray far from the bathroom. I couldn't think of anything but later that night I figured it out. I had bought a different yogurt Activia. that's supposed to keep you regular. we did get a laugh from that but I wont feed him that again. serves him too bad! ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

Dad told that about wider women lol


----------



## Prismseed

FarmboyBill said:


> There used to be a statement that included (Carters little liver pills), and it was disparaging. Don't remember what it was.


My dad would say 'He's got more excuses than Carters got liver pills'


----------



## newfieannie

yes, that's one of the things I remember dad saying too but there was a jingle and I cant recall what it was. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

unless it was a line in one of the songs by hank snow or someone in that era. I know I heard someone singing it. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill

yup, Mom said that.


----------

